# Blood Angels - Furioso Dreadnought



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I have heard rumours from talking with people in and around the gaming community (FLGS) that there is soon to be (apparently fairly soon - one could guess January) either an upgrade kit for the Blood Angles Dread or a completely new Plastic Dread Kit for them which of course for BA include Blood Talons.

I'm not sure if anyone else has heard anything but it was hinted at strongly in a convo I had recently....


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I have heard rumours from talking with people in and around the gaming community (FLGS) that there is soon to be (apparently fairly soon - one could guess January) either an upgrade kit for the Blood Angles Dread or a completely new Plastic Dread Kit for them which of course for BA include Blood Talons.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else has heard anything but it was hinted at strongly in a convo I had recently....


Yes, there will be a furioso dreadnought for the BA 2nd wave, I have mentioned it before but it's likely no one paid attention, tut tut, 
it will be a new kit and not a conversion pack


----------



## 6_roller (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd love to see it, given that mine reguarly fall apart..

Why it was not release day 1 is a mystery though!


----------



## monketo (Jan 6, 2008)

With the crazy number of dreads you can field in a Blood Angel army it only makes sense to have a dedicated plastic kit. Lets hope there is a decent Librarian force weapon on the sprue!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Yes, there will be a furioso dreadnought for the BA 2nd wave, I have mentioned it before but it's likely no one paid attention, tut tut,
> it will be a new kit and not a conversion pack


Actually... its probably why noone else has mention it, as this rumours relaly old now... along with it'll have parts for the librarian dread in the same kit.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

6_roller said:


> Why it was not release day 1 is a mystery though!


Because the GW marketing department is smart. If they went and designed, manufactured and put every new item from a new codex up on the shelves from day 1 people would snap them up in a hurry and then bitch and complain that nothing new has come out 6 months to a year down the road. 
Basically GW has the right idea that people like to see new stuff released over time. It makes the customer feel like they are not being ignored and are being lavished with attention on more than one occasion.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

so possibly 2nd ba wave on jan then, bugger no gk yet


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Blue Liger.... thanks for your thread, and I'm so glad I saw it today. I was going through Forge World in search of a pair of Dreadnought close combat arms that I want to use as blood talons. Also thought about purchasing the Chaplain dread as a proxy for Death Company dreadnought. You just saved me a good 35 GBP at least.....

I definitely won't mind waiting a bit longer now that I know it's coming... even if it's rumor only.

+ rep for you man...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just as a thought, might this coincide with the Gk release, also rumored to be in January-ish? Maybe include variants for BA and Gk Dreads (I.E. Blood Talons, Nemesis force weapons, incinerators, libby markings)?

Feel free to shoot me down, was just and idea that came to mind!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just when i've almost finshed my librarian conversion doh nevermind it'll prob have DC parts in too if not paint it black with a big red cross on it.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Because the GW marketing department is smart. If they went and designed, manufactured and put every new item from a new codex up on the shelves from day 1 people would snap them up in a hurry and then bitch and complain that nothing new has come out 6 months to a year down the road.
> Basically GW has the right idea that people like to see new stuff released over time. It makes the customer feel like they are not being ignored and are being lavished with attention on more than one occasion.


Not to mention the fact that many people bought regular dreads, converted them, and have used them for months. Once the new kits come out, those same people will likely buy the new kits, meaning more money in GW's pocket.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone else look closely at the Stormraven picture? The Upper Left corner has a BA dread with a little more detail than my old metal version.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Because the GW marketing department is smart. If they went and designed, manufactured and put every new item from a new codex up on the shelves from day 1 people would snap them up in a hurry and then bitch and complain that nothing new has come out 6 months to a year down the road.
> Basically GW has the right idea that people like to see new stuff released over time. It makes the customer feel like they are not being ignored and are being lavished with attention on more than one occasion.


i think its also so that they dont go crazy with their mill machines which would be very expensive to produce as opposed to if they make a poorly written codex and noone wants to buy the models, its smart for them because the production of a codex is cheaper than models


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Boc said:


> Not to mention the fact that many people bought regular dreads, converted them, and have used them for months. Once the new kits come out, those same people will likely buy the new kits, meaning more money in GW's pocket.


The metal furioso model has been out for years... (I know, it isn't very good, but it is still available.)



dthwish09 said:


> i think its also so that they dont go crazy with their mill machines which would be very expensive to produce as opposed to if they make a poorly written codex and noone wants to buy the models, its smart for them because the production of a codex is cheaper than models


For your general knowledge, they don't use mills, they use injection molding and casting machines. 
Secondly, if GW releases a product on say, January 1 of 2011, I would venture to guess that they have been manufacturing the item between 8 to 12 months prior to its release. That doesn't include the design phase, the test model phase or the time invested for the rules/codex development they belong to. They need time to ensure the product meets quality control standards, the item is boxed, instructions printed, display models painted (and subsequently photo shopped), articles are written (for White Dwarf magazine) and a buzz is created before they even put it on a store shelf. A lot goes into just one new release.
The process of manufacturing and distribution is a long one. I had 2 friends who worked for General Motors in the local assembly plant. They would begin building new model cars (like the Chevrolet Malibu and Cobalt for example) up to and sometimes even over a year before GM even released the product for sale. That meant that the new 2005 model car was actually built in 2004 or maybe even 2003! Before anyone says I can't compare a car assembly plant to a toy model making plant, I'll let you know that the GM plant was producing something like a fully completed car every 11 minutes or less on a 24 hour, 365 days a year schedule.

I am also pretty sure that when a design team is working on a project they design everything in one time frame. That is, they design all the new models for one project before moving on to the next. So that ugly storm raven thing I just saw was designed years ago when the BA project was still going on along with a plastic furioso dread too. These things just don't pop up in the course of a few weeks, they take months and years...


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

This is exciting, As I've been thinking about conversion possibilities for the libby dred for months. When it comes out I expect there will be a lot of conversions of it for non blood angel players like chaos (the old metal chaos dred looks like crap)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

if blood angels wave 2 is round the corner then so is tyranid wave 2.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

If you look in the top left of the shit raven, er... storm raven pic, you will see what appears to be the plastic furioso dread.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

the BA 2nd wave is in February- i got the email from GW with the release month date, with the new models to be revealed tomorrow. title of the email they sent was 'descent of angels'

this is what it said==

"Incoming! Blood Angels

The Blood Angels are one of the most popular Space Marine Chapters. They fought at the Emperor's side during the earliest days of the Imperium as one of the original Legions. Ten thousand years later, and one of the longest-running Chapters, they are still shaped by the deeds of their Primarch Sanguinius. Few Space Marine Chapters are as prolific and loyal in their defence of the Imperium as the Blood Angels, though a flaw in their gene seed makes them susceptible to the Black Rage and the Red Thirst - all-consuming curses that turn them savage and blood-thirsty in battle...

In February 2011, the Blood Angels will receive more reinforcements, including never-before-seen models - visit the website tomorrow for more information from the Studio in their Incoming! article. If you want to start massing your own Angelic Host, or are looking to bolster your troops, then here are some essential items to prepare for the new arrivals in February."

and then it went on to advertise the codex/DC/sang guard/baal pred


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

this reminds me of the recent _Skaven_ email. The website ending up simply restating the contents of the email, and threw up a lousy trailer that had an apparent production value of 94p.

at least they've confirmed a release date [which we had assumed from the leaked _StormRaven_ article], but don't hold your breath for pictures just yet...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

stooge92 said:


> In February 2011, the Blood Angels will receive more reinforcements, including never-before-seen models -


You mean the Storm Raven and the Furioso Dreadnaught? :biggrin:


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

deathwatch27 said:


> Just when i've almost finshed my librarian conversion doh nevermind it'll prob have DC parts in too if not paint it black with a big red cross on it.


I feel your pain. I already bought a set of FW DCCW arms to stick on a dread for my DC Dread.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmm ya know I remember or at least think I remember a plastic furiso dreadnaught kit with plastic parts and a giant force weapon that looks like the ones the grey knights use as well as options for sything talons or two normal dreadnaught close combat weapons.


----------

